# Disabling TV standby



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Having decided to replace the failed HDD in my TiVo, I decided I may as well also replace my battered TiVo remote at the same time because it was becoming increasingly imprecise.

I've got the new one and I've entered the code to make it also control the volume etc. on my TV. However, I seem to recall that there is some way of stopping it turning off the TV when you press the standby button (my old remote doesn't do this and I think I did something to stop it). Typically, I can't find the manual so can someone remind me how to do it (if it is indeed possible).

Thanks for your help (again!)


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Try:

Press and hold the Tivo and pause buttons 
(the LED will stay on)
Then press zero on the remote.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks - I'll try that when I get home. :up:


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I've tried that several times and it doesn't seem to work. Is there another combination I need to use?


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Anyone know? I can't find my manual anywhere.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

The tivo+pause sequence above resets the remote code to 0 - that is to do with which remote controls which tivo in your house if you have more than one tivo.

I can't find my manual either. But I can't remember not being able to program the Standby button for a TV?

If you program the remote to control your TV, you get standby, volume and mute keys programmed.
If you then program the remote to control your stereo, the volume and mute keys control the stereo and the standby carries on controlling the TV.

What you could do is avoid programming it for the TV so that "standby" is never programmed - and only program for your stereo. That way Standby will only put the tivo into Standby and nothing else, and volume and mute will control your stereo?

Without the manual it's guesswork ... ah. Get appendix B from http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/tivo-manuals.htm 

page 101. I can't see how to wipe it, but you can reprogram the Standby button with the "wrong" code (purple text on RHS) so that it doesn't put your tv into standby.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I've just come back here after a long while away and checked this thread. Thanks, mrtickle - your advice has enabled me to solve the problem.

Putting the wrong code on the standby button also disables the mute and volume buttons. What I then had to do was follow the instructions in the manual you linked to for programming the mute button (by pressing TiVo and mute), which programmes that and the volume buttons only.

I got stuck without the manual because the instructions on the TiVo setup screen only describe how to programme all three buttons by holding down TiVo button and standby.

Anyway, all's good - thanks again.


----------

